# Council / commune charges



## Ciminera (May 2, 2017)

When i lived in Montefiorino, i did not pay any equivalent of council tax, as it was my residence, i just paid a Refutte charge for rubbish collection, but i heard that in recent years an equivalent of british council tax has been introduced in Italy, can someone tell me if there is any truth in this, and what the charges are generally, when are they payable, and what are they for ???


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

No, at the moment it is still only the rubbish tax and that depends on the size of the place and number of people etc still..


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless you're in an high end villa there is no tax on first residence. I can't remember if it's A1 properties that are taxed or if it's A6.


----------

